# Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

I've visited this site sporadically over the years and finally decided to join after finding out my 9 year old golden, Cody, has hemangiosarcoma. I'm really just posting this to vent and get some feelings out, because right now, I'm just a mess of emotions.

On Saturday I took Cody out to the creek nearby to play since it was so nice outside. Everything was great. He was happy and having fun. But then he just collapsed and couldn't keep his head above the water, and that scared the crap out of me. I had to coax him to get up so I could carry him to a flat, dry area and set him down. Then I had my roommate run to get my car and drive it to where I was. It seemed like time slowed down while I was waiting. Cody couldn't walk, he wasn't moving, and he had very labored breathing. I called the vet and rushed him there.

It turns out that he had a tumor on his heart that ruptured and filled his pericardial sac with fluid. They drained it and were able to stabilize him. He had to stay there overnight so they could monitor him. I went back on Sunday afternoon to pick him up. They told me that even though they didn't find a definite mass in the heart, that there's still a very high likelihood that there's a small one there and that it's only a matter of time until this happens again.

I opted not to do chemo and I just feel so helpless that I can't do anything to save him. It came out of nowhere. He was perfectly fine. He was happy, had a normal energy level, and was eating and drinking fine. And then this happens. And it sucks. He's been through a lot in the past few months. Back in October he was diagnosed with megaesophagus and hypothyroidism, so we've been dealing with that. He's been on Levothyroxine since then, and now he's on Sotalol and Mexiletine for his heart. The poor guy is on so many meds. Although, he doesn't seem to mind (seems to think they're treats). 

But now I'm stuck here, playing the waiting game and trying to make his last days as good as they can be. And I hate leaving him alone now. I'm in college and have to go to class and I really really hate leaving him now. I'm afraid something is going to happen when I'm gone. I'm not ready to lose him. I hate this so much.

Sorry this is kinda long, but I do feel a bit better after saying all of this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Been exactly where you are. I am so sorry. I took her to UC Davis and told them I would do anything, pay anything to save her. Sadly there was nothing to be done but love her every moment we had left. She lived 17 days from diagnosis . Cherish your moments together.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I have been there as well. My 10 year old Golden was diagnosed with cardiac hemangiosarcoma after he had labored breathing, moaning and looked like swollen abdomen. At the emergency vet/specialty clinic, I was told he had fluid around the heart, besides the abdomen. He had the fluid removed, stabilized and I brought him home, just to have to rush him back in the following day at night. He had frank blood build up around heart and lungs and was very anemic and there was nothing else that could be done for him and we had to say goodbye. That was less than two weeks ago. 
This is such a terrible disease and strikes without warning. I have lost three Goldens unexpectedly to hemangiosarcoma now. 
I feel for you and your baby. Is there anybody that could watch him when you are not home? I hate to say it, but when they crash, most often they don't recover from it. I would also hate for him to be alone at that time.
Could you board him at you regular vet's office while in class?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jollygreen*



jollygreen said:


> I've visited this site sporadically over the years and finally decided to join after finding out my 9 year old golden, Cody, has hemangiosarcoma. I'm really just posting this to vent and get some feelings out, because right now, I'm just a mess of emotions.
> 
> On Saturday I took Cody out to the creek nearby to play since it was so nice outside. Everything was great. He was happy and having fun. But then he just collapsed and couldn't keep his head above the water, and that scared the crap out of me. I had to coax him to get up so I could carry him to a flat, dry area and set him down. Then I had my roommate run to get my car and drive it to where I was. It seemed like time slowed down while I was waiting. Cody couldn't walk, he wasn't moving, and he had very labored breathing. I called the vet and rushed him there.
> 
> ...


Jollygreen

I am so sorry for you! I understand you are afraid to leave him alone.
It's a personal decision we each have to make, but when there is no chance of recovery,my hubby and I have always chosen to be there when our dogs have crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news. It breaks my heart. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your pup in the coming days. Can you tell us some stories about your Golden? I love to hear the love flow from each of us as we retell the adventures of our dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Hermangiosarcoma*

Hi,

So, so sorry. We DO feel your pain and anguish and frustration and sadness. My Gus had the same collapse. We happened to take him to an ER with a Cardiologist on duty who immediately diagnosed hermangiosarcoma on the heart - bleeding into the lining. We also had it drained, got some meds for pain. We were out of town so when we got home, we saw his surgeon (TPLO) for a second drainage he clipped a flap in the lining to prevent the pressure build up of fluids. Came through with flying colors. I did so much research and diet changes and even had him looked at for a new research shot to dissipate the tumor only to find out it didn't apply for the heart. 

We used a chinese drug that the cardiologist told us to get - Yunnan Baiyao Capsule that had a little red pill for emergencies. Supposed to stop the bleeding. Give the heart time to rest, get ready for chemo. It was used in the Vietnam war by the Vietcong when they got shot. 

All in all - God gave us 19 days to say good bye to My Bubby. His breathing got labored, another ER trip this time the lungs were filling with blood. 

I can advise you to spend time with your pup and share your love, as much as you can, as mentioned maybe someone can help with that too - you will know. 

My Bubby Gus taught me that LOVE comes in a big red dog, experiences are meant to be shared, love is unconditional, patience is learned, joy is to be cherished and memories keep when hearts weep. 

"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever"....Patricia McConnell


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you and Cody in our thoughts for strength and more sweet time that is free of pain.


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

The only good thing about be being gone is that it's for less than 4 hours and only on MWF.
So far he's doing pretty well. He's been panting more than usual and doesn't seem to want to play as much, but he's eating and drinking well and still gets excited if he hears me getting a treat, or any food, really.

Some stories...
This actually happened a couple weeks ago over my "spring" break, where we got 14" of snow. Cody loooooves snow. He's like a new dog when he gets to play in it. But I've learned that he is not a good helper when it comes to building snowmen. He enjoys getting in the way and trying to eat the snow. And when the snowman is done, he apparently likes to steal their arms. He stole the arm twice, the first time I took it away, but when he did it again I just let him have it. Later, he stole the other arm.









And walks are one of his favorite things. If he hears you get his leash, he'll come barreling down the stairs, sometimes so fast that he'll miss a step or two and kinda fall the rest of the way.... And he'll wait, impatiently, at the door until you're ready to go. Walks are one of my favorite things to do with him because he loves them so much.
Here he is after one:


----------



## Cobys Dad (Apr 12, 2013)

*sympathy*

I have never posted on here before, but have used this site for reference MANY times as well. The only reason I am posting now is because I am going through the same thing right now. This past saturday I took my dog "coby" for a walk/run in the woods. He was fine. Sunday morning I woke up and let him out as usual and decided to feed him breakfast. I went back into my bedroom and my girlfriend noticed his side was twitching. I thought he had a muscle spasm or something, so I brought him into the living room to "walk it off" well thats were it all went downhill. 3 hours later we are in the emergency room and he is panting heavily, tail between his legs, and no energy. The ER did a litle blood work and an x-ray and said that his heart was enlarged, but could not tell why from the x-ray. We took him home and he got a little better sunday night and all day monday, but I kept him at rest becausew of concern. The ER recommended a visit to a cardiologist and I wanted to confirm their findings with my coby's primary Dr. On Tuesday he was lathargic again and brought him to the primary vet Wednesday morning. She said to get him to a cardiologist ASAP so I made the appt for last night (Thurs). I was devistated with the findings as well. She told me that he is not going to make it, but I had a choice of tapping the heart sac and getting him out of stress or letting him go. I did not know the severity when I was sitting there with the cardiologist. She basically said he has a few hours left if we decide not to do the tap. So I opted for it, with the hopes that I can provide a more confortable environment for him to pass. I do not believe that chemotherapy or other therapies are a good option after what I have read and been told. I am happy that I have a few more days/weeks with him and as in your situation the unknown is the most difficult part of this. I work 40-50 hours a week in a high-stress environment and I only want to be able to be there for him when the time comes. It is tearing me up inside to even write this, but I know EXACTLY what you are going through. Coby is 10.5yrs right now and has been the only constant in my life. I actually cant imagine what things are going to be like without him. I am trying to plan on maybe moving and changing cars just to not have constant reminders, but I dont know until the time comes. I am so sorry for your pain. I really believe that letting them go peacefully is the best thing and I know that he would only want for me to be strong, so that is helping me. Also I know that the best gift you can offer them is not to let them suffer, so I am ready when the time comes. I with you and Cody the best and I believe him and Coby will meet and comfort each other.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

This picture is pure treasure! Keeping you and Cody in our thoughts for more sweet time that is free of pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Cobys Dad said:


> I have never posted on here before, but have used this site for reference MANY times as well. The only reason I am posting now is because I am going through the same thing right now. This past saturday I took my dog "coby" for a walk/run in the woods. He was fine. Sunday morning I woke up and let him out as usual and decided to feed him breakfast. I went back into my bedroom and my girlfriend noticed his side was twitching. I thought he had a muscle spasm or something, so I brought him into the living room to "walk it off" well thats were it all went downhill. 3 hours later we are in the emergency room and he is panting heavily, tail between his legs, and no energy. The ER did a litle blood work and an x-ray and said that his heart was enlarged, but could not tell why from the x-ray. We took him home and he got a little better sunday night and all day monday, but I kept him at rest becausew of concern. The ER recommended a visit to a cardiologist and I wanted to confirm their findings with my coby's primary Dr. On Tuesday he was lathargic again and brought him to the primary vet Wednesday morning. She said to get him to a cardiologist ASAP so I made the appt for last night (Thurs). I was devistated with the findings as well. She told me that he is not going to make it, but I had a choice of tapping the heart sac and getting him out of stress or letting him go. I did not know the severity when I was sitting there with the cardiologist. She basically said he has a few hours left if we decide not to do the tap. So I opted for it, with the hopes that I can provide a more confortable environment for him to pass. I do not believe that chemotherapy or other therapies are a good option after what I have read and been told. I am happy that I have a few more days/weeks with him and as in your situation the unknown is the most difficult part of this. I work 40-50 hours a week in a high-stress environment and I only want to be able to be there for him when the time comes. It is tearing me up inside to even write this, but I know EXACTLY what you are going through. Coby is 10.5yrs right now and has been the only constant in my life. I actually cant imagine what things are going to be like without him. I am trying to plan on maybe moving and changing cars just to not have constant reminders, but I dont know until the time comes. I am so sorry for your pain. I really believe that letting them go peacefully is the best thing and I know that he would only want for me to be strong, so that is helping me. Also I know that the best gift you can offer them is not to let them suffer, so I am ready when the time comes. I with you and Cody the best and I believe him and Coby will meet and comfort each other.


So sorry to read that you and Coby area also facing this terrible disease! Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that you have much more sweet time that is free of pain!


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

Cobys Dad

I'm sorry to hear that you're going through the same thing. It really sucks. Hopefully we'll be able to make our dogs' last days be the best that they can be!


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

*Update on Cody*

Saturday marked 2 weeks since Cody was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Up until today it was uneventful, health wise, at least. We've gone on walks, played a lot, and I even let him sleep in my bed with me, such never happens because he's a bed hog. 
Woke up today and everything seemed fine. He was wagging his tail and enjoyed some time outside, but when I went to feed him, he wouldn't eat. Cody normally inhales his food, but today he had no interest. I managed to get him to eat some peanut butter mixed with dog food, so at least he's eating something.
Currently, he's sleeping on the floor next to me. I hope he feels better later.


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

He ate! I can hear him munching away on his food


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Cancer is not only a physical battle but also a mental one. You never know when you are going to be called into action. I was given _many_ scares like this in our 3 month journey so you are not alone. 

I am not a vet but I did learn a thing or two during my intense call to duty. I learned that
some of us get a chance of recovery some of us do not. For future reference not eating _could_ possibly indicate a bleed. A quiet rest for a few hours while the blood is being reabsorbed may be all is needed to get back on track. Not eating could also be a sign of a bowel infection if it is accompanied with diarrhea as cancer patients do not have the normal immunity to cope with these things. At times like these please ask the vet for antibiotics.

I am so glad that this turned out to be just a hiccup for you guys!! I hope that he gets to enjoy A LOT more time sleeping on your bed!!


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

**

I had to put my baby to sleep today. His eating did not improve so I took him to the vet this morning at 10. When the vet was checking him out, she noticed that he had some fluid in his belly. She believed that it was because he had some fluid around his heart that was causing the right side to not work properly and it was backing up blood flow into his liver and seeping out into his belly. It was either that or he had another tumor. She wanted to get a cardiologist to look at his heart and when they did, they did not find any fluid around his heart but found out this his heart was in very poor condition. No one was expecting that. They said that they've never seen anything like that in such a short amount of time. So I had to make the difficult decision to put him to sleep and end his suffering. The vet and my parents told me several times that I did the right thing, but it doesn't make it any easier.

The past couple of days were a bit rough for him. He was barely eating, he had no energy, and only got up to go to the bathroom. So we just cuddled a lot. I ended up spending the past 2 nights on the couch downstairs so I could be with him. I really wasn't expecting to have to do this today. He was behaving a bit more like himself, but on the inside, he wasn't good at all.
I already miss him so much. He was such a good boy (even when he was being a pain). He was my first and only dog. I haven't stopped carrying his collar since I took it off of him. I just miss my baby. The house seems so empty without him.

I love you baby boy! And I always will!
RIP Cody
June 18, 2003 - April 25, 2013


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so so very sorry you had to say goodbye (for now). We went through this a month ago yesterday. All I can say is that the more time passes, the more we remember the good memories and thousands of days they blessed our lives rather than the few just before they returned Home to Heaven ... where we'll see them again.

He was a beautiful boy. Your pictures are precious. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Mygoldengirls (Feb 6, 2010)

We are so very blessed to have these wonderful gifts in our life for however long. I'm going through lymphoma with my Golden Girl of 7 or so years old, and I so get not wanting to leave. But I believe that my girl knows better than I when the time is right and I respect that. I don't think I can SURVIVE it, but I respect it [smile]. I, too, am scared to death. We only get to have everything just for a little while. Thank you so much for sharing and caring. This is such a very special group of loving people.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, my girl passed almost 3 months ago from the same thing your Cody had. It's one of the hardest things I've ever gone through and like Cody she was my first dog. I do believe we'll see our dogs again in heaven and that really helped me get through it. I just want you to know I'll be praying for you and that it does get easier with time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

I am so sorry!!!! Hang in there! All we can do after something like this happens is be grateful for all the time we had with our dogs and cherish the memories forever!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your baby. 
I went through almost the same thing with my Toby almost a month ago, cardiac hemangiosarcoma. I also had to let him go to end his suffering, the hardest decision I ever had to make. I miss my baby every day. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

I am so very sorry for the pain you're feeling at the loss of Cody. I love how you shared some great images of him - I smiled imagining him running down the stairs at the sound of his leash. 
I lost my girl about 7 weeks ago - she was 5 and had some sort of bleed, most likely to do hemangio. There are many of us here who know the pain you're feeling and what it's like to walk in the door at the end of the day and have the absence of a smiling tail wagging friend hit you in the chest so hard it hurts.
It does get better. We all work through it in our own ways and in our own time, I know, but we do it with the help of each other here. Sending healing thoughts your way.
Run free, Cody. Godspeed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Cody. He was such a beautiful boy and i can tell that you gave him a wonderful home that was full of love. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers at this sad and tragic time.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry:'(
Wishing you both love light and strength.


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words! It really means a lot knowing there are people that care.
Coming home today sucked. There was no happy pup there to greet me. It's still so hard to believe he's gone. The house is so quiet. I hate it. It just feels wrong. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Cody. I hate hemangiosarcoma!! I lost my Abby to that horrible disease, so I also know how you feel. Cody will live in your heart forever!!! RIP sweet Cody!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. So many of us read threads like yours with tears, familiar to pain and loss, craving for one more hug, one more kiss... Hugs.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The pain you're feeling is very familiar to lots of us. I lost my Cody to a different disease eight years ago. You won't ever stop missing him, but the raw pain will ease to a dull ache, and your smiles at the memories will at least be as often as your tears. I'm so very sorry that your precious boy is an angel. Know that he's always with you, even if you can't lay your hands on his soft fur in the flesh.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

I am so sorry for the goodbyes to your Cody. 

No words make it any better, any less painful, change the illness. 

Sometimes there is no choice, that choice is taken away from us by the alternative, which is worse. To not watch the pain or suffering - to not put him in that state, it's hard to let go. 

He closed his eyes on earth and opened them to hundreds of Goldens awaiting him at Rainbow Bridge. Wagging their happy tails and begging him for a good chase. 

....until we meet again sweet boy, run!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jollygreen*

I am so very sorry to hear about Cody!
I know how you feel-I think my Smooch had the same thing.
You did the RIGHT THING!
Praying that when the time is right, you will open your heart to another bundle of Golden joy.

I put Cody on our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-11.html#post2639274


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart breaks for you. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and stories. I can just imagine him, overflowing with joy. 


*hugs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mygoldengirls (Feb 6, 2010)

My thoughts go out to you and your wonderful courage with your baby, Cody. I hope that when Katie shows me her truth, I will be as brave as you. The thought of her waking up one morning not eating and going down hill just scares me inside... She is my first dog in over 45 years or so, and my first golden. Please stay in touch and show us how you're working through all of this. You are being thought of...


----------



## jollygreen (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello! Thank you again for all the kind words. It's only been 12 days since I lost Cody, but it feels like so much longer. It hasn't even been two weeks, but it feels like it's been two months. But that might also have to do with the fact that finals season is approaching (the end of the school year always goes by so much slower...). I miss him so much and I still find it hard to believe that he's gone. The house is too quiet. It seems lifeless. But it has gotten easier as the days have passed. School and finals have been a good distraction for me, as has volunteering. I volunteer at the local humane society and that has been good for me. Just being around the dogs there makes me feel better. And I know that I'll be giving one of them a home sometime this year. With the passing of Cody, I have come to realize that I need to have a dog in my life. I just can't _not_ have one. I feel slightly empty without my Cody, and I know no dog can ever replace him, but there is a dog shaped hole in my heart that needs to be filled. But Cody with always, _always_ have a special place in my heart that no other dog will.


I actually got a package in the mail today from the oncology department at the vet. Took me by surprise. I had no idea what it was about. Turns out it was a card signed by the oncologist and vet student I saw that day and Cody's paw print.


I just miss him so much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We all know what you are going through. It is never easy. Believe it or not, the pain lessens with time. We never forget them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*



jollygreen said:


> Hello! Thank you again for all the kind words. It's only been 12 days since I lost Cody, but it feels like so much longer. It hasn't even been two weeks, but it feels like it's been two months. But that might also have to do with the fact that finals season is approaching (the end of the school year always goes by so much slower...). I miss him so much and I still find it hard to believe that he's gone. The house is too quiet. It seems lifeless. But it has gotten easier as the days have passed. School and finals have been a good distraction for me, as has volunteering. I volunteer at the local humane society and that has been good for me. Just being around the dogs there makes me feel better. And I know that I'll be giving one of them a home sometime this year. With the passing of Cody, I have come to realize that I need to have a dog in my life. I just can't _not_ have one. I feel slightly empty without my Cody, and I know no dog can ever replace him, but there is a dog shaped hole in my heart that needs to be filled. But Cody with always, _always_ have a special place in my heart that no other dog will.
> 
> 
> I actually got a package in the mail today from the oncology department at the vet. Took me by surprise. I had no idea what it was about. Turns out it was a card signed by the oncologist and vet student I saw that day and Cody's paw print.
> ...


Cody's paw print is so beautiful and I am JUST LIKE you, I cannot NOT HAVE A DOG in my life and there is nothing wrong with that. They never replace one another, but they are all very lovable and are such an important part of our lives!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to read of your loss. I too have had a Golden pass on that had hemangiosarcoma on the heart. I hope someday they can find a cause and cure(prevention) for this.


----------

